# Fondue without Wine?



## jkath

Is it possible? 

I want to have a cheese fondue for tomorrow night, but I can't put wine into it for various reasons. If not cheese, another savory type would certainly do. Anything even remotely seafood-esque is really out of the question.

I've seen quite a bit of fondue chat, but no recipes that would accomodate this predicament.

 Help!


----------



## Ishbel

Hello Jkath...  I hesitate to suggest using cider (I think you call it hard cider in the US) - in case anyone eating is allergic to alcohol.  But what about apple juice or grape juice (non-alcoholic type)?  I haven't tried this, so it's just a suggestion.


----------



## mudbug

chicken stock should do


----------



## amber

http://www.spruce.ca/food/fondue.htm

If you scroll down, it tell you how to replace the alcohol for cheese fondue (chicken stock and milk).


----------



## amber

oops, sorry, I was searching while mudbug had already posted about the chicken stock.


----------



## jkath

Great ideas! Yep, we have alcohol alergies in the group.

I never thought of chicken stock! quite cool indeed!

Thanks so very much!


----------



## urmaniac13

You could slightly modify it into an Italian style, and do a fonduta... it is basically the same thing but without wine and equally delicious!!
Here are a couple of recipe examples below... (even though we do this fairly often in the winter, we just wing it and don't have an exact recipe!!)

Traditionally this is made with Fontina, but we often mix in some other cheeses, like emmentar, talegio, edam etc.  Also it's an idea rather avant garde but a bit of gorgonzola will give it a yummy twist...(I CANNOT eat gorgonzola as it is, but love its flavour in a cheese sauce!!) You can also substitute the mix of flour/cornflour + milk to half and half or cooking cream, I think it will taste even better!!

http://www.deliciousitaly.com/ValdAostarecipes1.htm

http://www.culinarycafe.com/Eggs-Dairy/Fonduta.html


----------



## jkath

urmaniac....pardon me while I wipe the drool from my keyboard!

Fabulous!!!!
That second one sounds perfect!


----------



## urmaniac13

You're very welcome jkath!!  I am glad you liked it, I hope you guys will enjoy it!!


----------



## kadesma

jkath,
here is one my daughter and I tried and enjoyed..
It uses Gomser cheese, if not available raclette is great and what we used.
1-lb. 5 oz. raclette or Gomser cheese
1-clove garlic halved
1-Tab. flour
1-Tab. butter
2-c, milk
fresh ground pepper and nutmeg
Shred the cheese rub the fondue pot with garlic, I crused what was left and added some to the flour and butter after mixing them. Combine flour and butter in fondue pot and cook about med heat til golden. Remove from heat, whisk in milk. Cook, stirring, til slightly thickened. Add cheese and stir well til melted season with pepper and fresh ground nutmeg..Serve with cubed french bread.
kadesma 
I also have a fondue (*****foot Fondue) that uses apple juice or cider if you're interested. I know it's late..
ooops, should have said kittyfoot


----------



## jkath

I'd love that one too, Kadesma!
Thanks!


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> I'd love that one too, Kadesma!
> Thanks!


You're welcome 
9 oz. Gruyere 
9 oz. Emmentaler
1 clove garlic
1c. apple juice or cider
1Tab. cornstarch
3 Tab. fresh lemon juice
sweet paprika
fresh grated nutmeg
Grat eh theeses, Rub your fondue pot with the garlic. Add the juice or cider When it starts to bubble add your cheese by the handful. When cheese is melted, mix cornstarch and lemon juice til smooth. Stir into the cheese mixture til thickenend.Season with paprika and nutmeg..Serve with french bread cubes..

enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## jkath

Wow & YUM!

(I've done so much copy/printing I need more paper!)


----------



## Piccolina

jkath said:
			
		

> urmaniac....pardon me while I wipe the drool from my keyboard!
> 
> Fabulous!!!!
> That second one sounds perfect!


 I'm reaching for the paper towels too Jkath! I love fonduta  I've used chicken stock (I can't do any alcohol) with things likes Swiss cheese and Cheddar and it works great. I'd image that a mild veggie stock could be used too, unless, possibly the slight fat content of the chicken stock helps the overall consistency of the fondue.


(BTY, I think it really cool and very considerate of you to think of the group member amongst you who has a special dietary need, way to go Jkath!  )


----------



## jkath

Thanks, Jessica!
I want my guests to be happy, and come back soon!


----------



## jennyema

You add wine to cheese fondue for taste but more importantly because the *acid* in the wine prevents the cheese from getting *stringy* and the *alcohol* lowers the boiling point of the cheese which helps prevent it from *curdling*.

A few drops of *lemon juice* can be added to replicate the acid.

*Harder and higher fat cheese* can withstand higher temperatures without curdling, so it might be best to use them if you aren't using wine.



ed to add that I have never made fondue w/out wine but have a couple of cookbooks that suggest that you can still use emmenthaler and gruyere in a wine-free fondue.


----------

